# bag it this weekend?



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2009)

was planning to take off friday and go up to VT with my son. Ski (probably) Pico Friday and drive up to Warren to ski Sugarbush on Saturday.. forecast doesn't look horrible to me but everyone is talking gloom and doom. Should i bag it and go a different weekend?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2009)

if you're ok hanging on groomers it should be alright.  i think everyone is gonna get rain tomorrow and then the cool down comes.  even down here, i saw a projected low of 10 degrees on thursday night.  trees and bumps will be pretty rough.


----------



## KingM (Mar 10, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> was planning to take off friday and go up to VT with my son. Ski (probably) Pico Friday and drive up to Warren to ski Sugarbush on Saturday.. forecast doesn't look horrible to me but everyone is talking gloom and doom. Should i bag it and go a different weekend?



A different weekend as in next February? 

Just saying that the ski season is winding down and you don't know what the next few weeks will hold. I don't know how we'll look after tomorrow, but everything was still 100% open as of today. I've got to think it will at least be decent this weekend. In any event, I'm planning to ski both Friday and Sunday.

Michael


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2009)

KingM said:


> A different weekend as in next February?
> 
> Just saying that the ski season is winding down and you don't know what the next few weeks will hold. I don't know how we'll look after tomorrow, but everything was still 100% open as of today. I've got to think it will at least be decent this weekend. In any event, I'm planning to ski both Friday and Sunday.
> 
> Michael



fair enough.  just hate burning a vacation day for less than great skiing.. have gotten spoiled with great luck the past two years.  reality is, looking at my calendar, if i don't head up there this weekend i might not get there at all.  hope you have room at the inn, i'll be needing a place to stay friday night.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 10, 2009)

i am bagging it for next weekend myself......


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2009)

Sometimes you gotta just roll with it. I've had many days that I expected the worse and still had a good time. But yeah, off the groomers is going to be rough on Friday, if even at all skiable. Saturday looks better. Stick to terrain that gets the most sun. I think I read somewhere that you mentioned hanging them up in early April. If so, save the day for spring bumps up North in mid to late April.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sometimes you gotta just roll with it. I've had many days that I expected the worse and still had a good time. But yeah, off the groomers is going to be rough on Friday, if even at all skiable. Saturday looks better. Stick to terrain that gets the most sun. I think I read somewhere that you mentioned hanging them up in early April. If so, save the day for spring bumps up North in mid to late April.



I'm planning to end the season up north with a "bump" day trip to SB but it will have to be a Sat or Sun,   i can't swing a weekday in april so i really need to take it this month. I  keep coming back to this friday as next weekend leads into the B or B comp and i'm not going away that weekend.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> I'm planning to end the season up north with a "bump" day trip to SB but it will have to be a Sat or Sun,   i can't swing a weekday in april so i really need to take it this month. I  keep coming back to this friday as next weekend leads into the B or B comp and i'm not going away that weekend.



If it's a use it or lose it situation, go and have fun with your son.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2009)

You never know.  My best day of the year was this Friday at Stowe and I was totally expecting it to be teh suck.

My tentative plan is for Burke on Sunday, though possibly Pico or Mad River should the weather look a little better at either place.


----------



## SKidds (Mar 10, 2009)

We're going north this weekend (to Whiteface), but I'm kinda glad we're skiing Sunday - Tues.  Gives the mountain time to work the snow after tomorrow's rain and the cold temps behind.  things could be scratchy everywhere Friday, but the weekend temps look to be above freezing, and that is a good thing right now.


----------



## JD (Mar 10, 2009)

Boatin season kicks off tomorow!  Then the earth will freeze solid.


----------



## 180 (Mar 10, 2009)

Such doom and gloom.  Ski in Southern Vermont or New York.


----------



## Beetlenut (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm skiing So. Vt on Saturday. That is all!


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm getting out Friday regardless.  No sense to stay cooped up inside.   Bring the hibachi.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 11, 2009)

Just an idea, why not sugarloaf, looking at the radar and forecast they look to be getting mostly snow. They also have just as good terrain and base as anyone.


----------



## frozencorn (Mar 11, 2009)

Free day at SR, courtesy Warren Miller, so I go, no matter. Need to burn some vaca days anyway.


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2009)

Have Crotched SnoCards to burn...so I'll be going on Sunday regardless.

Should be OK on the trails that get sun exposure.

At least the forecast doesn't include NCP.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 11, 2009)

will be heading up to MRV saturday afternoon and skiing sunday either MRG, SB or Stowe...will make a decsion Saturday night while talking with folks at the bar, figure out where's skiing good...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2009)

180 said:


> Such doom and gloom.  Ski in Southern Vermont or New York.



i'm down in North Carolina this week and feel disconnected from NE weather. you saying that things might be better in SVT vs NVT due to it being warmer, resulting in softer conditions?


----------



## danny p (Mar 11, 2009)

i'll be skiing @ K/Pico on Sunday and Monday....looks sunny and warm..should be good.


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> will be heading up to MRV saturday afternoon and skiing sunday either MRG, SB or Stowe...will make a decsion Saturday night while talking with folks at the bar, figure out where's skiing good...



I will be very interested in your report as I'll probably be up at Stowe the following weekend.


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i'm down in North Carolina this week and feel disconnected from NE weather. you saying that things might be better in SVT vs NVT due to it being warmer, resulting in softer conditions?



I think that is a fair assessment.  Rain for everybody today, then it stays below freezing until Saturday.  No precip in the forecast through the weekend other than "slight" and that's not gonna change anything.  So most likely FGR skiing through Friday.  

I'm no forecaster, but looking at today's temp projections for Saturday, NVT will get a little about freezing, but SVT will be substantially above freezing (~40).  This suggests FGR (at least on the summits) for NVT on the weekend, and soft spring conditions in SVT in the afternoon.  

Of course the world could change between now and Saturday, so check the conditions/forecast on Friday.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 11, 2009)

NOAA forecast shows lots of sun and mid 30's in Warren, VT on Saturday/Sunday.   I will be at Sugarbush regardless of what the weatherman predicts.


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2009)

WWF-VT said:


> NOAA forecast shows lots of sun and mid 30's in Warren, VT on Saturday/Sunday.   I will be at Sugarbush regardless of what the weatherman predicts.



Those are valley forecasts, correct?  If so, you may be 5 degrees cooler at the summit.  If so, it will be groomed fgr on top and spring skiing at the base?  Or is it the collective wisdom that at these temps the upper mt. surface will be soft?


----------



## bigbog (Mar 11, 2009)

*....*

Head northward...and enjoy the weekend..


----------



## KingM (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm just happy the rain seems to have passed without significant loss to the snow pack. I have a few (very few) scraps of snow on the roof still, whereas I had none before that last little storm a couple of days ago. That tells me the week has been neutral or very slight positive so far in terms of snow pack. This is the weather for the next few days.

Thursday will be pretty hard, but after that it should be fine.

# Tomorrow: Partly cloudy skies in the morning will give way to cloudy skies during the afternoon. High 27F. Winds WNW at 15 to 25 mph.
# Tomorrow night: A few clouds. Low 4F. Winds WNW at 10 to 20 mph.
# Friday: Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the low 30s and lows in the mid teens.
# Saturday: Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the low 40s and lows in the low 20s. 
# Sunday: Mostly sunny. Highs in the upper 30s and lows in the low 20s.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 11, 2009)

I am liking what I'm seeing for Sat and Sun in the North country. Hopefully the temps predicted will be warm enough to loosen up the bumps! Glad the post-rain freeze won't last as long as orig. predicted! Hope it holds/improves!


----------



## BLESS (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll be @ Cannon on sat.  free ticket.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 11, 2009)

Weekend in ADK for me. I'll wait until the last minute to decide if it will be 2 days at Whiteface, one Whiteface/one Gore or 2 at Gore. Tix I have good at both.


----------



## tipsdown (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll be heading to Saddleback. They dodged a bullet on today (Wednesday) picking up 2 inches of snow and very minor sleet.  Bumps and trees should still be in good shape...


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 12, 2009)

billski said:


> Those are valley forecasts, correct?  If so, you may be 5 degrees cooler at the summit.  If so, it will be groomed fgr on top and spring skiing at the base?  Or is it the collective wisdom that at these temps the upper mt. surface will be soft?



Tough to tell.  Last weekend was sunny and a bit warmer than predicted for this weekend. On Saturday.  early run on Ripcord was "firm" but snow loosened up halfway down.  In these conditions I like to start at North Lynx area which gets softer earlier in the AM and make my way around the mountain from there.

Castlerock run get good sun exposure and will likely be good to go by mid morning


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 12, 2009)

Not to hijack, but which of the 3 would be likely to have the best snow this saturday:

Bromley
Okemo
Sunapee

Given the recent and forecasted weather, where would you go of the 3?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

The Sneak said:


> Not to hijack, but which of the 3 would be likely to have the best snow this saturday:
> 
> Bromley
> Okemo
> ...



Bromley would get the most sun and it is supposed to be bright and sunny this weekend. If you are looking for spring skiing that might be the place to be.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> My tentative plan is for Burke on Sunday, though possibly Pico or Mad River should the weather look a little better at either place.



CRAP

work happens.  I won't be getting now until the last weekend in March


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

The Sneak said:


> Not to hijack, but which of the 3 would be likely to have the best snow this saturday:
> 
> Bromley
> Okemo
> ...



FWIW, there is a demo day @ Okemo on Saturday if you are interested in that sort of thing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm doing WA on Friday and Sunday. Not just free skiing though. Friday is a demo for next years gear and Sunday is our Racing Finals.

FYI: Okemo has their demo day on Saturday at the Jackson Gore base if anyone wants to demo. 15 companies there so you should be able to test about anything you've had your eyes on.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> FWIW, there is a demo day @ Okemo on Saturday if you are interested in that sort of thing.





wa-loaf said:


> FYI: Okemo has their demo day on Saturday at the Jackson Gore base if anyone wants to demo. 15 companies there so you should be able to test about anything you've had your eyes on.



LOL, it's free too!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> CRAP
> 
> work happens.  I won't be getting now until the last weekend in March



Dude! That sucks. This weekend is going to be gorgeous with outstanding views. 
Hopefully, the delay will work out for you and we get a big snow storm between now and then. If you do hit Burke that last weekend in March, try to hit it on the 28th. That is Pond Skimming day and it is a lot of fun. However, I would only get to ski with you for a few hours since I will be skimming the pond.

Edit: I see you'll likely be at Sugarbush the 28th for the AZ gathering. I think Burke may be open the next weekend (1st weekend in April) as well if conditions warrant.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, it will either be the 29th or the following weekend.  I'm going to try and dump my MRG ticket and hit the Bush on the 28th.  The weekend of the 4th I may try and swing down to the mighty Sundown.


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2009)

FWIW, I just got back from Sunday Rivah and the snowpack there is impressive given the recent weather.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 12, 2009)

was at Bromley last weekend, 50 degrees, sunny, bbq and pints on the sunny deck for lunch....it was fantastic!!!  the glades are thin/some closed, but the main trails were outstanding...i tele'd on saturday for the first time (2hr private) and tele'd the rest of the weekend...its a whole 'nother world...and i'm hooked


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

not bagging, will make best of it. skiing Southern VT Friday (pick MTN on the way up), crashing at the Golden Lion Inn Friday night, skiing SB on saturday!


----------



## billski (Mar 12, 2009)

Nevah.  Loon tomorrow.  If you wait for better, it may nevah happen.   Then you'll really be pissed.  If it does happen you've got an extra day. .


----------



## roark (Mar 12, 2009)

will be harvesting corn on saturday!


----------



## lerops (Mar 13, 2009)

Anybody knows how Catskills is holding up?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2009)

Blue mountain is gonna be totally legit this weekend..some sa weet corn with cool overnight temperatures and mild daytime temps..


----------



## SKidds (Mar 13, 2009)

Hopefully the conditions were ok today for gmcunni.  Tomorrow should be sweet everywhere.  What seemed like a reasonable question on Tuesday sure looks like a foolish one today.  This weekend is shaping up to be ideal spring conditions.  We'll be at Whiteface Sun, Mon, Tues.  Mostly Sunny and low 40's the whole time.  Break out the sunscreen!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 13, 2009)

SKidds said:


> Break out the sunscreen!



While I would love to see more snow and cold for base purposes, nothing beats soft bumps, a face and hand tan, and drinks on the deck afterwards.  March is my favorite month of the year.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## freezorburn (Mar 13, 2009)

Bromley, will be where it's at this weekend!   Sunny mountain/ warm weather/  I'll be in mush all weekend.

Firm and funky in the morning then soft and mushy in the afternoon. Spring skiing BABY,  TIME TO EMBRASS IT!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2009)

4aprice said:


> While I would love to see more snow and cold for base purposes, nothing beats soft bumps, a face and hand tan, and drinks on the deck afterwards.  March is my favorite month of the year.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



the best spring skiing in the east is in April!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2009)

Wachusett made snow last night! Even put a layer over the bumps.


----------

